# JOSEFK posts/mods/action required...



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Okay so keyboard warfare broke out last night with many Forum rules broken in the process.

Whilst I know many enjoy this kind of online battle and I too admit to reading it all :lol: , I really think it needs some control.

Banning a poster is not the way as they'll simply log on as someone else. Locking a thread is a possiblity but as happened last night a new thread was started.

So may I suggest that these threads are moved to the Flame Room and allowed to continue there? Bad language is allowed, people looking there know what to expect and it reduces the size of the perpetrator's audience.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Yeah fair point it's a bit of a laugh for us reading these kind of threads, but not so much for the members who are getting abusive/threatening pm's(against forum rules) or having personal details like phone numbers posted.We all know it could be anyone of us next,and I,for one don't fancy having my phone number etc out ther for the whole world to see.Just my opinion.
cheers
jon


----------



## Drew TT (Aug 7, 2008)

just read a couple pages of this... Seems like a bit of fun, but some of you seen to be taking it abit to far? Searching old posts etc for evidence, phone numbers etc. lol? Aint you all abit to old to be argueing over internet forums? Surely better things to do. Cant the josefk bloke get banned? Calling people white trash etc? Bet if one of you guys called him a ####### or simular you would.?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

*Sorted* 

site Admin advised

Mark


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

He has had numerous warnings which he has not heeded, so he/she is now banned.

If anybody spots him posting again please give me a shout.

Thanks


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

Hi mate,

any chance we could hav his IP address, then that way i can track him and smash his teeth out!


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

ok guys, well as usual, look out for someone with 4 posts who seems to know what they are talking about inc technical details and mods....

I spot him every time....


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

Adam TTR said:


> ok guys, well as usual, look out for someone with 4 posts who seems to know what they are talking about inc technical details and mods....
> 
> I spot him every time....


chesters is looking good adam :roll:

i have had a mini attack already and he has about 20 posts :roll: :lol:

He just cant help himself :roll:

Tom.


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Ok well can Kevin check out chesters ip address please.....

we gotta get this guy under some sort of control


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

Adam TTR said:


> Ok well can Kevin check out chesters ip address please.....
> 
> we gotta get this guy under some sort of control


ok Adam

Apologies if it isnt him, but his posts are very similar :?

Tom.


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

i believe its Chesters  .....


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Could be, he's abusing Adam in the for sale section.
cheers
jon


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

southTT said:


> Could be, he's abusing Adam in the for sale section.
> cheers
> jon


I'm watching it, thanks.


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

I got a rude pm from chesters today.

Forwarded it to Kevin.


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

I think he may of changed gender :lol: :roll:

Tom.


----------

